# forgot to add water conditioner for 5 min



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ok i emptied my 120 gal and i painted the back blue...i filled the water back up and then about 1 min later i relized i forgot to put water conditioner in..so i put what i had left in my bottle (about 3 capfuls) ran to walmart and got a bottle of it...got home and threw it in...are my fish gonna be okay???


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

anyone know?


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

should be but time will tell :nod:


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Hope everything is ok with your p's :nod:


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

woke up and they are all lookin great =) i will throw some pics up sometime today


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> woke up and they are all lookin great =) i will throw some pics up sometime today


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont use any chemicals at all
no water cond.
no magic stress crap


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

well its sounds as if they they are ok but dont do it again (we need a finger waging smilie thing) hahahahaha
dixon


----------

